# How much should a gerbil weigh?



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...........


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't think there's an ideal weight range for gerbils - it depends on their age, sex how active they are etc, so it depends on your individual gerb. If Spice has always been a biggun, and it's normal for him, then he's likely just bigger than the others. Sounds like a hungry chuncky one - bet he costs you a bomb in food! haha!

If you were interested in keeping track of them, you could just weight them all every month or so, to highlight any dramatic weight loss/gain. I just tell from looking and handling my gerbs whether they're a healthy weight or not - seems like the easiest way  

When Jess went to the vet, she only weight 60g, but she's quite young still, and she has always been small, so it's not a worry.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

............


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

awww bless him! I remember reading somewhere 70-100g - but both your and my healthy gerbils fall outside that range so, i don't think it's a particularly good guide


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...........


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

awww, little cuddley guy  As long as he's active - i'd be worried if he was a little too chubby that it's affecting his ability to hop around and burrow... but obviously you know him best. And as long as he's a normal gerbil shape, squishy all over rather than bony all over but with a rounded belly, say, which might be an indication of ill health (tumour). he sounds like a fun little guy - if in doubt, get him on the 'treadmill' lol


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...........


----------

